# Mosquito bite-like spots on breasts!



## BallardBaby (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi ladies! I'm really hoping someone can help me out with this. My daughter is 11 months old and nursing and I have recently developed these mosquito-bite like spots on my breasts. I have four on each breast, and I think I probably got the first one about two months ago (I guess I was just too busy to be concerned!!).

They don't feel like much of anything at all, and tend to congregate at the bottom of my breast (not too near the nipple). It seems like some of the ones I have are healing/disappearing but I just got a new one a few days ago and it has some red rings around it, almost like the way a spider bite looks in the early days (maybe that one is a spider bite!)

I've considered mastitis, but they really don't feel like much, and I have no other symptoms. As for thrush, my daughter has no white spots in her mouth.

They really haven't bothered me much, hence me letting this go on so long. But I'm definitely starting to worry now that they've been sticking around a while. Has anyone experienced anything like this? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

I had something that sounds similar. A few spots on my arms and lower on my torso too (eventually), but mostly on my breasts. I Even went to prompt care over it. The conclusion was that it was some kind of vague skin infection. (There was a fancy name for it that I forget that basically translated to "we don't know what this is.") It took at least a month, maybe more, to go away but it DID go away without medication.

The only guess I had for why it was on my breasts and nowhere else is that I had been exposed to something and mostly avoided it on the rest of my body by washing it off with soap and water. I hadn't been using soap on my breasts though since I began breastfeeding because I had read somewhere early on that that it was bad to do so. I don't know if that was the cause, but I began using soap everywhere except directly on my nipples from that point on.

Sorry to not offer anything more specific.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Is it possible they're zits? Or a plugged skin duct?


----------



## dahlialia (Mar 22, 2009)

Any chance DD is a pincher or skin roller? I get something like this and I assume it's because my DD will pinch and play with the skin on my breast, with hands that she's just been digging at the park with.


----------



## Otterella (Oct 13, 2007)

Is it possibly a tick bite? I've heard they're supposed to be pretty bad this year pretty much everywhere for some reason. I recently got bit by one right under my breast, and it swelled up like a mosquito bite but didn't itch anywhere near as much. It doesn't feel like much of anything except a very mildly itchy hard bump. A tick bite with a red ring around it is possibly an early symptom of lyme disease, from what we looked up after I got bitten.


----------



## BallardBaby (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I wanted to update you all about this, but I've been a little distracted as my little one went on a nursing strike!! She is back on the breast now (YEEESSS!) after three harrowing days without nursing, and with lots of pumping and various mommy machinations to get her to think that nursing was HER idea. But that's for another post!

It turns out what I had was a staph infection--yuck!! And it turns out they're fairly common among nursing women because it's such a warm, wet and hospitable environment for the staph bacteria.

I had forgotten to mention to you that I did actually have one of the "bites" swabbed a few months ago at my doc's office (doc totally thought it was a zit but I insisted), but then I never heard back from them with the results and since they always say "no news is good news," I assumed that meant it was nothing to worry about. It turns out that in this case it was "no news because we totally forgot to call you and tell you that you have staph!"

Anyway, I've been using a topical antibiotic ointment on it for the last four days and it's drying up quite nicely. I really can't believe that it didn't spread more in the FOUR MONTHS I had it, and it never itched and really didn't look like the angry, raging staph infections I've seen on others. So if you have something that sounds like this, get it checked!

Thank you all for your support!


----------

